# Sharkin' @ the Sound - 10/29



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Wanted to do some shark fishing on Tuesday night but the surf was a bit rough for yakking, so James, Austin, Nathan, Jeff, Hayden, Max & I headed out to the sound instead. Weather was pretty nice & we had plenty of ray for everyone. We all ran out chunks of cownose & the waiting game began. James was the first to get hooked up on his 9/0. He landed a 49'' blacktip only a few minutes later. Around 12:30 or so (I think?) James & Austin headed out. Before they left, we took the chance to run our baits one more time, since we knew we wouldn't have a yak the rest of the night (Austin was the only one who brought one). Nathan had a good run a couple hours later, but it stopped when he got to it. Wait, nope. Still there. He picked it up & let it make a couple really short runs, but none of them were good enough to try for the hookup. Sat back down, & for the next 20 minutes the really short runs continued. Finally he decided to reel in, & realized he had a blacktip on the whole time. Landed it a couple minutes later & measured it @ 42.25''. I think we were all hoping for a big bull, but at least we didn't get skunked. Also, it was really nice to meet you & talk with you Max. Lets all go fishing again soon. 

Tight lines.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

damn!! awesome!!

good job yall. was that the same place Nathan got his bull from?

and are yall fishing sikes tonight?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> damn!! awesome!!
> 
> good job yall. was that the same place Nathan got his bull from?
> 
> and are yall fishing sikes tonight?


Thanks! 
Yeah, same place we got the bull.
Not sure!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> Thanks!
> Yeah, same place we got the bull.
> Not sure!


 
oh alright cool!! me and Preston might head out there tonight and try to get some cow nose. he wants a red but I just want bait!!! let me know if yall are going cuz if not I got to find somebody else to use for their drop net:whistling:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> oh alright cool!! me and Preston might head out there tonight and try to get some cow nose. he wants a red but I just want bait!!! let me know if yall are going cuz if not I got to find somebody else to use for their drop net:whistling:


I'll be out there tonight for sure Matt, as long as it's not pouring rain. By the way, didn't see any cownose schools there last night, but they could be there tonight still!


----------



## Justin618 (Aug 18, 2013)

Nice catches. Top pic looks like some good bait.

im hoping to do some fishing this weekend. Just got more leaders and weed eater line.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

ThaFish said:


> I'll be out there tonight for sure Matt, as long as it's not pouring rain. By the way, didn't see any cownose schools there last night, but they could be there tonight still!


 
oh alright. which side do yall usually fish and how far down the bridge?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> oh alright. which side do yall usually fish and how far down the bridge?


I will be there as well!!


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

MoganMan said:


> I will be there as well!!


 
which side? GB or the beach side?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

foreverfishing said:


> which side? Gb or the beach side?


4000


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

did you keep any for bait?


----------



## MoganMan (Feb 24, 2013)

lowprofile said:


> did you keep any for bait?


Would have the heads and a couple of filet's for bait but our buddies Hayden and Jeff neglected to take them out of the cooler.... Ate/froze the rest of them.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

Are y'all going to Sykes tonight?


----------

